# New Iraqi Tumblers Priceless



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark blue real rare fly 8+hr


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Lets see some video of them flying


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow! They are beautiful. Are you breeding them? You havent answer me back on buying some of your offsprings. Just wanted to let you know because I would like some of them.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

im not gonna lie i dont sale any of my top birds
i will be having sum for sale but the are not 100% from iraq the fly the same and look simler it just standerds i have and i breed show qulity and performence the have to be both some birds you just cant sale you fell me


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

They Are Nİce KaraÇakmakli Or Kİnd Of Resasİ If I M Not Mistaken..


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

im iiraq we call them zerig labeq means all blue or blue spread only one ive see in the usa 4 years of selective breeding


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice birds I belive they do have great performance...I love Mosul pigeons better doo..


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

lol yah they are more like turkish birds i have some mousil birds 2


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

When these birds fly do they tumble upwards or downwards? And do they fly high or roof top height. Are these birds easy for the hawks to catch?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

the tumble up and fly high they swoop down to the coop or roof some real good lines swoop th the grwond so low the tip of ther tail touches the grownd and than the tuble back up hawks are problem but back home we dont have much hawks but i fly bought 2 to 4 a year


----------

